# Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?



## Hohensinn

Hallo,

ich habe seit diesem Jahr selber ein Boot mit dem ich auch das Schleppangeln betreiben werde in der Ostsee!

Da wir hin und wieder auch mal in Kroatien Urlaub machen, würde mich dort das Schleppfischen auch interessieren.

Dazu habe ich ein paar Grundlegende Fragen?

- Auf welche Fische kann man dort schleppen, Zeit, mit was?

- wo und zu welcher Zeit kann man auf Bonitos oder littl Tune fischen? Auch die großen wären Interessant aber da denke ich braucht man ein richtiges Offshorboot, oder?

- wie weit muß man dazu mind. rausfahren?

Sorry für die Fragen aber das ist Neuland für mich.

Gruß Walter


----------



## zulu

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> - Auf welche Fische kann man dort schleppen, Zeit, mit was?
> 
> im april und mai auf little tunnys und bonitos  mit kleinen rapala magnum und kleinen jigs oder sehr gut :
> cedar plugs
> 
> - wo und zu welcher Zeit kann man auf Bonitos oder littl Tune fischen? Auch die großen wären Interessant aber da denke ich braucht man ein richtiges Offshorboot, oder?
> 
> im frühjahr findet man die schwarmfische zwischen den inseln unter den raubenden seevögeln
> auch rote thune sind dabei,die aber  geschützt sind...schonmass 30 kilo...schonzeit 9 monate im jahr !!!
> drastische strafen bei missachtung !!
> little thunnys und bonitos...keine schonzeit
> dafür reicht auch die kleine grüne angelkarte
> 
> wichtig ist taugliches gerät...sonst machts knicks knacks|bigeyes
> also wenigstens 30 lbs big game tackle verwenden
> 
> - wie weit muß man dazu mind. rausfahren?
> 
> kommt ganz auf das gebiet an , je nach dem wo du bist
> 
> 
> Sorry für die Fragen aber das ist Neuland für mich.
> 
> keine ursache
> 
> Gruß Walter


 
|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Hey Walter

Was Zulo sagt ist schon richtig, man braucht gutes Zeug.

Ich würde sagen das es 20 lbs Multirollen auch machen, wenn es halbwegs vernünftige Rollen sind. Ich fische Avet , Penn u. Tiagras, die bringen es auf jeden Fall.

Grössere Tune, Roter Tun, sind ja nicht dein Ziel.

Bei den geflochtenen Schnüren muss man aber nicht glauben, dass sie auch 20 lbs tragen, kannst gleich eine Liga höher kaufen. Ich glaube den Angaben nicht mehr so recht o. eigentlich gar nicht mehr. 
Habe mal ein Schnurtest live erlebt, das hat mich dann doch zum Nachdenken gebracht.
Also auf ein 20 ziger Rolle mindestens eine 30 lbs geflochtene Schnur.

Du willst ja auch noch Spass haben. 
Ein Bonito an einer 20 lbs o. an 5000 Stella an der passenden Spinnrute ist doch spassiger.

Es gibt viele die würden noch tiefer greifen, wenn ich sie richtig verstanden habe, ich aber nicht.

Solange du nur Bontios u. Albacoras fangen willst müsste es reichen.

G. Tortugaf


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Hallo,

Danke schon mal.

Wo ist mir ziemlich egal, Hauptsache ich muß dazu nicht Offshore fischen!

Welches Gebiet käme da in Frage? 

Vom Gerät mach ich da keine Kompromise, Würde eigentlich eine Shimano Charter Spezial 2000 auch reichen? Den diese möchte ich mir zum Trolling für die Ostsee auf Lachs sowieso besorgen. 

Wie schaut die Sache im Sommer aus? Wenn ich mit der Familie unten bin! Auf was kann man da beim Schleppen hoffen?

Gruß Walter


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Ich habe beim Oberflächenschleppangeln vom Segelboot mit 15 cm Gummitintenfisch ca. 100 Meter hinter Boot eine Goldmakrele, Schwertfisch und diverse Thuniden gefangen.
Möglich sind auch diverse Haiarten, wie z.B. Fuchshai. Zeit war September-Oktober, Rute (glaube ich, steht im Keller) 1,90, WG um 600g, 8000er Stationärrolle mit 60er Mono. Ist schon eine Weile her. Auch immer daran denken, dass es neben geschonten und geschützten Arten auch Schutzgebiete geben kann.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## zulu

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Wo ist mir ziemlich egal, Hauptsache ich muß dazu nicht Offshore fischen!
> 
> Was hast du denn für eine nußschale ?
> Selbst zwischen den inseln brauchst du ein relativ seetüchtiges boot.....inshore kannst du versuchen auf amberjack und dentex zu fischen...ist ne feine sache,
> wenn man es beherrscht.
> 
> 
> Welches Gebiet käme da in Frage?
> 
> ein ort wo du am land wohnen kannst mit familie urlaub machen. einen bootsplatz und dann in ein paar minuten mit einem "nichtfishingboot" die hochsee erreichen....du willst doch  big-game ??
> 
> Aussichtslos !!
> 
> habe aber trotzdem einen tip für dich wenn du willst
> 
> 
> Vom Gerät mach ich da keine Kompromise, Würde eigentlich eine Shimano Charter Spezial 2000 auch reichen?
> 
> Die hat doch eine schnurführung, ist daher eher unbrauchbar.
> da wäre jede tld 15 besser.
> 
> Wie schaut die Sache im Sommer aus? Wenn ich mit der Familie unten bin! Auf was kann man da beim Schleppen hoffen?
> 
> auf kleine , rote thune, die aber nicht entnommen werden dürfen Schonmaß 30 kg
> 
> Gruß Walter


 

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Hallo Zulu, 

Also ich habe eine Silver Hawk 540, finnisches aluboot! Hat selbstlenzung und ein tiefen v Rumpf! Ob das eine nußschale ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die Boote die in kroatien normalerweise hergenohmen werden nicht kenne!

Fische entnehmen werde ich sowieso so gut wie nicht, es geht hauptsächlich um den Fun! Also wäre es nicht so schlimm falls ein roter tune beissen würde! Der kommt sowieso wieder zurück!

Eine tld15 kann man sich besorgen, wenn es besser ist ohne schnurführung.

Wie schon gesagt: ich bin Anfänger und Taste mich langsam an das fischen in kroatien ran. 

Erst mal im Urlaub mit Familie und wenn es past kann man auch mal nur zum fischen runter fahren. Ist ja nicht alzuweit weg von mir.

Also mal her mit ein paar brauchbaren Tipps.


----------



## zulu

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Also ich habe eine Silver Hawk 540, finnisches aluboot! Hat selbstlenzung und ein tiefen v Rumpf! Ob das eine nußschale ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die Boote die in kroatien normalerweise hergenohmen werden nicht kenne!

damit kann man schon einiges machen
als urlaubsort vielleicht in oder bei rogoznica.... vor veli smokvica und mulo hat man schon big game revier
recht schnell über 100 m wassertiefe.


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Danke Zulu,

bin jetzt auf alle Fälle schon ein bischen schlauer und kann mir schon mal meine Gedanken machen. Ein paar Infos im Netz findet man ja über die fischerei!

Mit der Zeit werde ich den dreh schon rausbekommen, werd bestimmt noch die eine oder andere Info brauchen aber dafür werde ich mich wieder Melden.

Gruß Walter


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Hab noch eine paar Frage: wegen der Angelkarte, nicht die tuna Karte. 
Mit wieviel Ruten darf man fischen, gibt es Einschränkungen wieviel fisch man mitnehmen darf und braucht jeder auf dem Boot eine Karte? Auch dann wenn die maximale rutenzahl nicht überschritten ist! Falls man zum Beispiel mit drei Ruten fischen darf. 

Wenn man um die Insel Murter fischen möchte, braucht man da noch eine zusätzliche Angelkarte zu der normalen hinzu?

Wie schaut es eigentlich um die Gegend um rab aus, auf der Seekarte ist schnell bis 100m tief! Ist da mit little tune oder allgemein mit tune was loß?

Gruss walter


----------



## zulu

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Hab noch eine paar Frage: wegen der Angelkarte, nicht die tuna Karte.
> Mit wieviel Ruten darf man fischen,
> 
> mit 2 ruten max 3 haken pro rute
> 
> gibt es Einschränkungen wieviel fisch man mitnehmen darf
> 
> 5 kilo pro tag
> 
> und braucht jeder auf dem Boot eine Karte? Auch dann wenn die maximale rutenzahl nicht überschritten ist!
> 
> nein
> 
> Falls man zum Beispiel mit drei #d Ruten #d fischen darf.
> 
> #ddarf man nicht
> 
> 
> Wenn man um die Insel Murter fischen möchte, braucht man da noch eine zusätzliche Angelkarte zu der normalen hinzu?
> 
> nein;+warum;+
> 
> Wie schaut es eigentlich um die Gegend um rab aus, auf der Seekarte ist schnell bis 100m tief! Ist da mit little tune oder allgemein mit tune was loß?
> 
> manchmal |supergri
> 
> Gruss walter


 
#h

Z.


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Danke Zulu,

wegen der extra Karte habe ich irgendwo gelesen das man für die Kornaten eine extra Karte braucht, habe aber in der zwischenzeit rausgefunden, das damit das das Schutzgebiet (Nationalpark Kornati) gemeint ist. 

Noch ne Frage wegen den Ankern, gibt es irgendwelche einschränkungen
im Bereich der Insel Murter? Bei mir in der Seekarte sind da lauter Ankerverbotszeichen drinnen! Also wenn ich auf einen Unterwasserberg Ankern möchte, um dort auf Grund zu fischen!

Wie Ankert man am besten? Welchen Anker soll man verwenden, den man auch wieder hoch bekommt? Hast du da ein paar Tipps.

Wie und an welchen Stellen kann man Tintenfische fangen, die ich dann gerne als Köder verwenden möchte?

Gruß Walter


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Nochwas,

könnte mir jemand eine Geräteempfehlung für das Driftfischen empfehlen auf BFT! Zum Beispiel eine Stand Up Rute mit welchen LB Klasse, Rolle wie groß muß die sein? Schnurstärke? Das Gerät soll ja nicht zu Groß oder unterdimensoniert sein!
Denke vor Allem beim Stand-Up fischen soll alles nicht zu groß sein!

Gruß walter


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Wir habe auf BFT folgende Kombos verwendet. 
Seeker Black Steel und Super Seeker in 80/100 lbs Ausführung (5,5 Fuß lang). 
Rollen bewusst leicht, wobei mein Bekannter meinte, dass sollte reichen (woraus ersichtlich ist, dass wir nichts gefangen haben  ).
Avet T-RX30 und Avet HXW Raptor
Schnüre 100lbs Hollow mit 80lbs Mono Topshot.

Die meisten fischen dort mit 50W Rollen, wobei die regulären 50er zunehmen, weil die bequemer zum Fischen sind. Favorit von meinem Bekannten: Avet SDS 50.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## arminpa65

*AW: Kroatien, Bonitos oder little Tune fangen?*

Zitat von Hohensinn:

Noch ne Frage wegen den Ankern, gibt es irgendwelche einschränkungen
im Bereich der Insel Murter? Bei mir in der Seekarte sind da lauter Ankerverbotszeichen drinnen! Also wenn ich auf einen Unterwasserberg Ankern möchte, um dort auf Grund zu fischen!


Ankerverbote muß man wegen Kollisionsverhütung sehr ernst nehmen, da sind wichtige Wasserstraßen und hier und da sind auch Fähren unterwegs.
Wenn da was passiert bist Du auf jeden Fall der Ar...

arminpa


----------

